# Hip neighborhoods in Bristol



## cbaskent (Sep 30, 2014)

Hi

In couple months, I will be moving to Bristol. I would like to know which areas are artsy, hip and fun to be around.
I lived in Williamsburg/Brooklyn, de Pijp / Amsterdam and le Marais / Paris, and would like to pick a hood like those in Bristol.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Crispy (Sep 30, 2014)

Your choice of language and previous places of residence will get you ripped to shreds by the hounds.

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2014)

I heard they have an entire cathedral made of thighbones


----------



## cbaskent (Sep 30, 2014)

oh well, i am not even native in any of those languages..


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2014)

Hengrove, Hartcliffe, Knowle West, Lockleaze and Kingsweston are the hot tips for the future.


----------



## Supine (Sep 30, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Hengrove, Hartcliffe, Knowle West, Lockleaze and Kingsweston are the hot tips for the future.



Does that mean they are shit?  

I used to like westbury Park  and Cobham. I guarantee this thread will turn into a bristolian bun fight though


----------



## butchersapron (Sep 30, 2014)

Supine said:


> Does that mean they are shit?
> 
> I used to like westbury Park  and Cobham. I guarantee this thread will turn into a bristolian bun fight though


I take it you mean the rather posh cotham in bristol  rather than the posh cobham  in surrey?


----------



## Riklet (Sep 30, 2014)

Trolling suspected ¶________¶


----------



## maomao (Sep 30, 2014)

Riklet said:


> Trolling suspected ¶________¶


Not necessarily. This is the fourth result, second non football related result and first relevant result on google for what the fellow is asking about.


----------



## Riklet (Sep 30, 2014)

"Places for cunts in Bristol"?

There are loads, they will have no problem.

And cos im a helpful guy, will include some genuine help: not stokes croft. Montpelier and bishopston might be more to your liking and less inner city grimness too. St werburghs if you like animals, gardens and family vibes.


----------



## Supine (Sep 30, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I take it you mean the rather posh cotham in bristol  rather than the posh cobham  in surrey?



Oh yeah. I lived there in 94 so my memory is a bit rusty!


----------



## JTG (Oct 3, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Hengrove, Hartcliffe, Knowle West, Lockleaze and Kingsweston are the hot tips for the future.


Kingsweston's posh as. I think you meant Lawrence Weston, which makes up the bulk of the Kingsweston ward.

Yours, somebody who grew up in El Dub


----------

